# 11730 Nail avulsion with nerve block



## Kisalyn (Jul 17, 2014)

This is my first nail removal procedure. The provider used a nerve block and billed for 64450. Can both 11730 and 64450 be billed together?

I'm reading a section of the NCCI manual where it states:

"CPT codes 64450 (injection, anesthetic agent; other peripheral nerve or branch) and 64455 (injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, plantar common digital nerve(s) (e.g., Morton?s neuroma)) should not be reported by a surgeon for anesthesia for a surgical procedure. If performed as a therapeutic or diagnostic injection unrelated to the surgical procedure, these codes may be reported separately."

"Correspondence Language Policy/Example Number 11.10000 - Anesthesia service included in surgical procedure

For example, when an avulsion of a nail plate (CPT code 11730) is performed, anesthesia may be provided by the surgeon using a digital nerve block (CPT code 64450). Because this type of anesthesia provided by the surgeon performing the procedure is not separately payable, CPT code 64450 is bundled into CPT code 11730 when the same physician performs both procedures."

Sounds like you cannot, but when I check both codes, column 1 and column 2against each other, it shows a modifier indicator of "1" for modifier allowed.

Advice? Anthem Federal is the insurance.


----------

